# GSM Module coding



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Please help with correct coding of retrofitted BT GSM Module.
I didn't found any labels...
The autoscan here:

Wednesday,06,October,2010,19:31:00:24735
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: TMBHT61Z5A2113796 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 AG HW: 03L 906 023 AG
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 5697 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 
Coding: 00114014032400080000
Shop #: WSC 20770 584 192582
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023AG 001003
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023AG.rod
VCID: 6BFB08A733F7

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B201C092300FD881204ED901F0041300000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 78D127EB72A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 820 047 N HW: 3T0 820 047 N
Component: Climatic 150 0303 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_SK35.rod
VCID: 3A55FDE30C2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 D HW: 1K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 40180AB8B05BB1C040080080010091E4430100AE624DA1605C0540000000
Shop #: WSC 20770 456 178234
VCID: 3245D5C3D45D

Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 26031 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

Part No: 1Z0 951 171 
Component: Innenraumuebe 008 5101 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 B HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66641008909039
Coding: 100001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 40A18F0B6AF1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2KUPHE 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3D5FF6FF1D03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CQ HW: 1K0 953 549 CQ
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 20770 456 178234
VCID: 832BC007BB67

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 G HW: 1Z0 920 843 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 3C59FBFB0619

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 5K0 963 272 E
Component: Standheizer 043 4709 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: 09021534000000
Coding: 0031012
Shop #: WSC 20530 456 82149
VCID: 3245D5C3D45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4520K1033100EA
Coding: E9A17F06000E02002302
Shop #: WSC 21180 456 88092
VCID: 69F772AF390B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: EAF58DA3BC0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 T HW: 1T0 959 701 T
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 48B1972B42C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3147DACFD15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 R HW: 1T0 959 702 R
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 47B394174FDF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1507354
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3449D3DB2E49

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000023

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 156 B HW: 3T0 035 156 B
Component: BOLERO 006 0036 
Revision: 0A001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z3H1988346
Coding: 080002000201
Shop #: WSC 20530 456 82149
VCID: 2D7FC6BFCD63

1 Fault Found:
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:25:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 A HW: 5K0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 3245D5C3D45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 A HW: 5K0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 334BD0C72B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 A HW: 3C8 035 730 A
Component: Telefon 007 0078 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603028267
Coding: 020000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_SK35.rod
VCID: 21672A8F81BB

5 Faults Found:
9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:26:16

9458451 - Cellular Antenna: 
B1053 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:26:16

9457939 - Telephone baseplate 
B1051 13 [009] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:26:16

9458193 - Control Module for Cellular Telephone 
B1052 14 [009] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:26:16

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 35172 km
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 19:26:16


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arek_VI (Oct 10, 2010)

The key is recode the module: 

Look and try  Will work. 


LC,00,0~7,00,Keine Rückfallsprache 
LC,00,0~7,01,Deutsch 
LC,00,0~7,02,Englisch 
LC,00,0~7,03,Französisch 
LC,00,0~7,05,Italienisch 
LC,00,0~7,06,Potugiesisch 
LC,00,0~7,08,Tschechie 
LC,01,0~7,00,Sprachbedienung aktiv 
LC,01,0~7,01,Keine Sprachbedienung 
LC,02,0~7,00,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp VW 1 
LC,02,0~7,01,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp VW 2 
LC,02,0~7,02,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp VW 3 
LC,02,0~7,03,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp VW 4 
LC,02,0~7,10,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp Audi 1 
LC,02,0~7,11,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp Audi 2 
LC,02,0~7,12,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp Audi 3 
LC,02,0~7,13,Audio Parametersatz Mikrofontyp Audi 4 
LC,03,0~7,00,Antennendiagnose aktiv 
LC,03,0~7,01,Antennendiagnose deaktiv 
LC,04,0~7,00,Überwachung Baseplate aktiv 
LC,04,0~7,01,Überwachung Baseplate deaktiv 
LC,05,0~7,00,Kooperatives Mute aktiv 
LC,05,0~7,01,Kooperatives Mute deaktiv 
LC,06,0~7,00,3-Tastenmodul aktiv / SMS verfassen möglich 
LC,06,0~7,01,3-Tastenmodul deaktiv / SMS verfassen möglich 
LC,06,0~7,10,3-Tastenmodul aktiv / SMS verfassen nicht möglich 
LC,06,0~7,11,3-Tastenmodul deaktiv / SMS verfassen nicht möglich 
LC,07,0~7,00,BT-Audio aktiv / Multimediakontext aktiv 
LC,07,0~7,01,BT-Audio deaktiv / Multimediakontext aktiv 
LC,07,0~7,10,BT-Audio aktiv / Multimediakontext deaktiv 
LC,07,0~7,11,BT-Audio deaktiv / Multimediakontext deaktiv 
LC,08,0~7,00,THB Cradle verbaut 
LC,08,0~7,01,VDA Cradle verbaut 
LC,08,0~7,10,Paragon Cradle verbaut 
LC,09,0~7,00,Hilferuf deaktiviert 
LC,09,0~7,01,Hilferuf aktiviert (nicht unterstützt!) 
LC,10,0~7,01,Kraftstoffart Benzin 
LC,10,0~7,04,Kraftstoffart Diesel 
LC,10,0~7,05,Kraftstoffart Autogas 
LC,10,0~7,06,Kraftstoffart Erdgas 
LC,10,0~7,08,Kraftstoffart Elektrisch 
LC,10,0~7,10,Kraftstoffart Wasserstoff 
LC,11,0~7,00,Fahrzeugklasse (unbekannt)


----------



## Arek_VI (Oct 10, 2010)

So.... try this: 

020000010100010000000400


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Since this is a new module, use non Zero WSC and Importer numbers. You have Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 at this time, and that's likely to cause the coding change to be rejected.


----------



## Arek_VI (Oct 10, 2010)

Label for 3c8-035-730A is here: http://rapidshare.com/#!download|38|398491820|3C8-035-730-A.lbl|5


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Above coding is OK.


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad I found this thread 
Having kind of the same problems, or so it looks, and I hope you might be able to help me out here. 
[...]
Can someone push me in the right direction please? 

EDIT: Fail. There's no help here for people using pirated versions of Ross-Tech's products.


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Pardon me?
Pirated version? I got a 200% insurance I was buying a legal version! Yes it came of eBay, 2nd hand, but I didn't download or pirate anything??
Why are you thinking that??


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The scan that was posted was from a pirated versions of our product. If you would like us to look into the system, copy and paste the long serial number from the About screen as shown here:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/about_screen.html


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> I got a 200% insurance I was buying a legal version!


Then I suggest you take advantage of this "insurance" and get your money back.









-Uwe-


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The scan that was posted was from a pirated versions of our product. If you would like us to look into the system, copy and paste the long serial number from the About screen as shown here:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/about_screen.html





Uwe said:


> Then I suggest you take advantage of this "insurance" and get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so I did.  
Got a refund, and going to order on Ross-Tech's site. :thumbup:


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Took me a while to get a chance to log my dad's car, but here's the full scan.
Can anybody help me and tell me how to fix the error with the phone module?


```
Sunday,23,January,2011,10:53:06:42671
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 69
          72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAW224859   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAV)       Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV.clb
   Part No SW: 03C 906 027 BA    HW: 03C 907 309 B
   Component: MED17.5.5       G   5448  
   Revision: LAH08---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000077
   Shop #: WSC 00191 264 15243
   VCID: 61C3A66AC1CF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
   Part No SW: 0AM 300 047 R    HW: 0AM 927 769 D
   Component: GSG DSG AG7     402 1306  
   Revision: 00040024    Serial number: 00000911041425
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3E793D1610F1

1 Fault Found:
002084 - SAE - Gear Lever Y Position Circuit: Intermittent 
               P0824 - 000 -  -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 10
                    Mileage: 14143 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.14.07
                    Time: 17:14:25


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ    HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H30 0107  
   Revision: 00H30001    
   Coding: 143B600D212400FE281306E984220040350000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 7AF1F1064C59

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS    HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
   Component: Climatronic   H15 0709  
   Revision: 00003001    
   Coding: 0000000002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
   ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
   VCID: 7DFBFA1A5D77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 D    HW: 1K0 937 087 D
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   103 0573  
   Revision: 00103 AF    
   Coding: 60180A3A9825F3C4408800843400892443550088736D8960648000200000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 32611926D4A9

   Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
   Component: Wischer 08110  21  0512 
   Coding: 009795

   Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
   Component: RLS 131109 05  54  0402 
   Coding: 0330AD

   Part No: 1K8 951 171 
   Component: DWA-Sensor 00  001 0104 

   Part No: 1K8 951 605 
   Component: LIN BACKUP HO  H09 9002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 H    HW: 1T0 919 475 
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0110  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 88520930001114
   Coding: 31010A
   Shop #: WSC 00317 211 74927
   VCID: 408543EE6A05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D    HW: 5K0 959 655 D
   Component: AirbagVW10    037 0606  
   Serial number: 003FKRA0UTDI  
   Coding: 00003132
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3B7F340203E3

   Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3572MSME1628414DZZZW

   Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3582MSME4365414DZZZY

   Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3512QSME38343D5DZZZ0

   Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3522QSME16093D52ZZZV

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD    HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
   Component: J0527           056 0111  
   Coding: 0001832
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 76E9E5367841

   Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
   Component: E221__MFL-TK6   H06 0022  
   Coding: 00000227
   Shop #: WSC 00000  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 F    HW: 5K0 920 870 F
   Component: KOMBI         H03 0305  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 170D00
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3065132EDAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H16 0231  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 4320K09B1804BE
   Coding: EDA17F46400602000002
   Shop #: WSC 00317 211 74927
   VCID: 69D3BE4A39FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H03 0305  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: EAD14146BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H04 2680  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6313048
   Coding: 040004420400008000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
   VCID: 2E590D56C091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C    HW: 5K0 959 701 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2113  
   Coding: 0005302
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 32611926D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69     3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3163162AD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 E    HW: 5K0 959 702 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2139  
   Coding: 0005558
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 356B223A25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0142  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 1442908
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 346D1F3E2EBD

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

   Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H04 2680  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6313048
   Coding: 040004420400008000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
   VCID: 2E590D56C091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C    HW: 5K0 959 703 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 346D1F3E2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer        Labels: RETROFIT69.lbl
   Part No SW: 5F0 05V 010 1    HW: 5F0 05V 010 1
   Component: TOWBARMODULE ECS    0010  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2855FB4EE275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C    HW: 5K0 959 704 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
   VCID: 356B223A25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 A    HW: 3C8 035 730 A
   Component: Telefon       007 0078  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 35909603046268
   Coding: 020000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005
   ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod
   VCID: 2143E66A814F

3 Faults Found:
9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
          B104F 13 [009] - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 31
                    Mileage: 13418 km
                    Date: 2012.14.14
                    Time: 17:50:56

9457939 - Telephone baseplate 
          B1051 13 [024] - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 31
                    Mileage: 13418 km
                    Date: 2012.14.14
                    Time: 17:50:56

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
          U1013 00 [024] -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 31
                    Mileage: 13418 km
                    Date: 2012.14.14
                    Time: 17:50:56


End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

> Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
> Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 A HW: 3C8 035 730 A
> Component: Telefon 007 0078
> Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603046268
> ...


Hi, thanks for posting with the genuine VCDS system scan. 

Connect to the [77-Telephone] module and click [Coding - 07] followed by the [Long Coding Helper] button. Once the Long Coding Helper is open you will have check boxes for the coding options.

I suspect the final coding will be similar to this: 020000010100010000000100

Make sure you use non Zero Workshop code, Importer and Equipment numbers as shown in the example here (02325/785/00200): 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/908/coding-long.png

If you leave the defaults "WSC 00000 000 00000" the module may refuse the coding.


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm.. Last time I tried connecting to 77, it timed out on me.
Or maybe that was due to the not genuine cable I was using then (again, I didn't know). 
What to do if you can't connect to 77? By the way, the module is functioning flawlessly. No trouble in using phones (both rSAP and HFP work perfectly).

My next slot for being able to test/fix this, will be two weeks after today. It should've been possible today, but I forgot my laptop and cable, so during my visit later today I won't be able to VCDS this car


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

I coded one of these to my 2010 JSW. Just disable the base plate diagnostics and the antennae diagnostics unless you have installed a GSM antennae. At the end code the engine type, gas or diesel and that's it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

UltraSub said:


> Hmm.. Last time I tried connecting to 77, it timed out on me.
> Or maybe that was due to the not genuine cable I was using then (again, I didn't know).


Yep, Address 77: Telephone is communicating just fine with the real deal. As Aseras mentioned the coding tweaks are pretty simple, just make sure you note my WSC/Importer/Equipment numbers comments.


----------



## UltraSub (Dec 27, 2010)

Just coded the car. Did the coding, but have one error left: 

Friday,28,January,2011,17:52:57:42671 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64) 

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb 
Control Module Part Number: 3C8 035 730 A HW: 3C8 035 730 A 
Component and/or Version: Telefon 007 0078 
Software Coding: 020000010100010000000100 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005 (VW36) 
VCID: 2143E66A814F 
1 Fault Found: 

9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 13 [009] - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 67 
Mileage: 14373 km 
Date: 2013.14.14 
Time: 17:49:35 

Anything on this one? Or this a hardware thing? 

/edit 
1. Oh, and it works fine with real deal indeed  
2. Can this be caused by the workshop code? I noticed it set it back to all zeroes, but accepted fine.


----------

